# 06/10 Shake The Lake - Erie, PA. / Meca 2x



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Meca 2x on 06/10 in Erie, PA.

Anybody in for this?

Also are there any members in the Cleveland, OH. area? I'm here for the next 5-6 weeks working. Always glad to demo my measly set-up and get some feedback.

Chuck


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

I will be there only 20 min away.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

This weekend.

Chuck


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

I got ur stickers chuck, where to send them!

Scott's gonna lay the sq judging smackdown haha


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

Scott is event head but I would hope Zenner is doing sq judging.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

ugh. i wish man.

Virginia Beach, VA to Erie, PA - Google Maps

if i was still in syracuse i would be there. but theres no way i can make that drive alone this weekend


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

4 tuning days left bump. It would be good to know who was judging.

Chuck


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

would love to get some more SQ points and challenge Chuck for SQ best of show  but its not in the cards :/


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

thegreatestpenn said:


> would love to get some more SQ points and challenge Chuck for SQ best of show  but its not in the cards :/


HA HA! My truck ain't all that right now. You could prob get that award. But I do this for the competition and the fun in it.

I'll get my addy over to you for those stickers.

Chuck


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

On our way!


----------

